# dirty white beard, how do I keep it white?



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey grooming gurus, 
my little guy has a charming streak of white on his beard. unfortunately due to eating and playing and whatever else, it's not white anymore... when I wash him, I really try to get it clean, but it's never white white like the other white parts on his body. it looks so ghetto, how do I get it clean? I know it's possible b/c when he goes for a cut at the groomers his beard is sparkling white. Ollie is black and gray sable otherwise. 

HELP ME!!!! thx in advance.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How about asking the groomers what they use?I brush corn starch through Dizzies fur on his face that seem to help and also it stops the dirt sticking in there.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I use either shimmer lights shampoo (that I also use on my gray hair a couple times a week), or Pure Paws waterless (or no rinse) shampoo, but I rinse it out. I also give the dogs tylan powder in their food if their whites around the mouth start to stain or look dingy.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

does it come right out, or do you hafta use some elbow grease?

it's grossing me out, the color.

he's got white on his chest, so it's really obvious the white streak in his beard is dirty...


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Soap and rinse a couple times. If it isn't all out, dry him and re do every couple days. Also, do you have well water? We do and I give the Havs bottled water, but we have a couple bowl down for the cat and other dogs that don't drink out of water bottles. The Havs occasionally will drink from these bowls which contributes to staining. Be patient.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Becky,
will do. does the blue whitening shampoos really work or is that just a gimmick/marketing?


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily is all white and I don't think the shampoo matters as much as the elbow grease put into it! When I do it, she still looks a little creamy, but because I am so sensitive to fragrance, I bring her own shampoo and conditioner to the groomer and when she comes out everyone remarks on how white she is. (I would know if they were switching shampoos on me)


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't think the ones marketed for white do as good a job as the Pure Paws or Shimmer Lights, though they are blue too (perhaps they all have bluing in them, I don't know). I agree that after several shampooings they do look whiter. My Wendy has white feet, chest, chin, etc. and the Pure Paws works best on her. My Pip is a black parti and the Shimmer Lights work better on him. Becky


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Becky is so right I use Shimmer lights, pure paws and bio groom. I like to change off and on, but shimmer lights does not seem to effect the darker colors.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Becky is so right I use Shimmer lights, pure paws and bio groom. I like to change off and on, but shimmer lights does not seem to effect the darker colors.


Do you use the pure paws waterless too? they have a new whitening shampoo, anyone try that?

thx.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Where can you find the Shimmer lights? Is it for people, too?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I use shimmer lights on my hair. I got it at the beauty shop. Used it on Rosie and today she gets a bath and I plan on using it again.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I usually buy my shimmer lights at the grocery store, but sometimes get a really large bottle at Sally's beauty supply.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Here you have to get it at sallys. I sometimes use the Bio-groom waterless and for my wool and silk carpet fringe. I like that it is pre measured. I know I can buy blueing, but can't trust myself to measure correctly. If my dogs get into mud I have some on hand for a pre-cleanup.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

I used the Shimmer Lights this weekend on my black and white puppy. Don't know if it is my imagination or not but now his black looks brownish. Is it OK to use Shimmer Lights on the darker colors?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

GrannyMouse said:


> I used the Shimmer Lights this weekend on my black and white puppy. Don't know if it is my imagination or not but now his black looks brownish. Is it OK to use Shimmer Lights on the darker colors?


Shimmer Lights is safe to use on darker colors as it doesn't contain a bleaching agent.

Could be that your pup is going thru a color change. Usually a reddish brownish color comes before a puppy silvers out. Also some blacks just tend to have that brownish cast to it. My mother calls it a cola tint.


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the tropiclean spa facial for Ellie's tear and mouth stains. I also use it on all my clients.


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

rdanielle said:


> Shimmer Lights is safe to use on darker colors as it doesn't contain a bleaching agent.
> 
> Could be that your pup is going thru a color change. Usually a reddish brownish color comes before a puppy silvers out. Also some blacks just tend to have that brownish cast to it. My mother calls it a cola tint.


Thanks! Maybe this is just the first time I noticed the color. I'm a little paranoid (bordering on obsessed) with my puppy so I can't imagine that I missed it before. She is 5 months now. When would she silver out?


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Our first bred by girl Sophie (the silver girl in my avatar) pretty much silvered out by 6 months. I kept on thinking her daughter, Dulce would have silvered out by now at 13 months.

But apparently the older they start the process the longer it takes for them to fully transition and the darker they will remain.

In the second section it describes the variations of silvering:
http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/rainbow.html

Here's Dulce. She's finally getting a touch of silver on her face! According to my breeder and show friends could be another year before she completely silvers out. She probably won't be as light as her mother but a dark silver or charcoal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ooh la la! Dulce is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------

